# Sisal Rope



## Kalestin (Aug 29, 2010)

I was wondering, is this stuff suitable for mice to climb on? Or do the fibres get caught around their legs? What other ropes are fairly suitable? Thanks!


----------



## Morena (Sep 28, 2010)

For my experience sisal is fine to use. the mice love it to climb on it.


----------

